# Advice for Showing AKC & UKC



## megs_mutts (May 24, 2021)

I’m planning to start showing my boy, Jack, early next year! He turned a year old almost 2 months ago. Trimmed him down to make coat change a little easier for now, but I’m working on growing it back out. I’m thinking we’ll start with UKC in an HCC clip, then work on growing it long for AKC. I’ll be looking for a handler soon to start getting him used to someone else (as of right now I don’t feel comfortable handling him myself in shows).

Does anyone have any advice they can give for starting out? How does showing feel with someone else handling your dog? I’ll be there for any shows he’ll be in to groom him and watch!


----------



## Mel (Apr 4, 2012)

Last year was my first year of showing and we showed UKC. In UKC you cannot used a paid handler. Not even paying for a meal. I think it’s a good thing 😊. When I started I joined up with Poodle University, watched a ton of YouTube videos, joined a bunch of Facebook groups , and took handling classes. I still make a lot of mistakes that have cost her a class or two ( or maybe more 🤦‍♀️) just by presenting her wrong but it’s not a race. For the most part everyone is really nice though some people carry around a lot of drama. Even with my mistakes my dog made #2 top 10 (sucks that two last shows of the year canceled 😝) she finished her GCH this year . So if you want to give UKC a shot you can totally do it. Having a solid dog means you wont have to travel as much to find competition.


----------



## megs_mutts (May 24, 2021)

Mel said:


> Last year was my first year of showing and we showed UKC. In UKC you cannot used a paid handler. Not even paying for a meal. I think it’s a good thing 😊. When I started I joined up with Poodle University, watched a ton of YouTube videos, joined a bunch of Facebook groups , and took handling classes. I still make a lot of mistakes that have cost her a class or two ( or maybe more 🤦‍♀️) just by presenting her wrong but it’s not a race. For the most part everyone is really nice though some people carry around a lot of drama. Even with my mistakes my dog made #2 top 10 (sucks that two last shows of the year canceled 😝) she finished her GCH this year . So if you want to give UKC a shot you can totally do it. Having a solid dog means you wont have to travel as much to find competition.


Thanks for the info! I didn’t know that you can’t use a paid handler for UKC (I haven’t looked into it very much and just assumed you could). I don’t think my anxiety would let me handle him, maybe I can convince a family member to do it 😂


----------



## EVpoodle (Sep 25, 2018)

megs_mutts said:


> Does anyone have any advice they can give for starting out? How does showing feel with someone else handling your dog? I’ll be there for any shows he’ll be in to groom him and watch!


The best advice I can give when it comes to starting out showing in Conformation especially in AKC but also in UKC is to find a mentor. 

Before you show in the ring start training him how to gait and how to stack. In regards to stacking that means teaching him that he has to stay still while the judge examines him. 

In regards to grooming. If you are on Facebook then I highly recommend joining the group Poodles in the Historically Correct Continental. They have tons of great advice on grooming. If you ever want someone to help you with the grooming and or critique it feel free to message me. 

I think that it is very good that you are going to start in UKC as I found them to be much more welcoming and how shall I say it they seem to less nasty people.


----------



## Mel (Apr 4, 2012)

megs_mutts said:


> Thanks for the info! I didn’t know that you can’t use a paid handler for UKC (I haven’t looked into it very much and just assumed you could). I don’t think my anxiety would let me handle him, maybe I can convince a family member to do it 😂


If I can do it you can do it. I get really nervous and I’m a introvert . I’ve had Judges tell me to relax . 🙃 I look stuck up going around the ring but it’s my focused I don’t want to fall on my face look.


----------



## megs_mutts (May 24, 2021)

EVpoodle said:


> The best advice I can give when it comes to starting out showing in Conformation especially in AKC but also in UKC is to find a mentor.
> 
> Before you show in the ring start training him how to gait and how to stack. In regards to stacking that means teaching him that he has to stay still while the judge examines him.
> 
> ...


I couldn’t find that group, would you be able to post a link to it? Nothing came up with that title.


----------



## EVpoodle (Sep 25, 2018)

megs_mutts said:


> I couldn’t find that group, would you be able to post a link to it? Nothing came up with that title.


Oops, I wrote historically correct as opposed to Modified Continental. Sorry about that, here is the link the the group Facebook Groups

Sorry about the name mix up.


----------



## megs_mutts (May 24, 2021)

EVpoodle said:


> Oops, I wrote historically correct as opposed to Modified Continental. Sorry about that, here is the link the the group Facebook Groups
> 
> Sorry about the name mix up.


Thank you!


----------



## tennysonsmom (Sep 29, 2021)

Look up your local AKC-licensed kennel club and they should have some resources. Ours hosts meetups and a handling class for owner handlers. AKC can be intimidating but on a local level everyone is usually pretty friendly and helpful.


----------

